# WIP



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2016)

working on this one. Getting my finish a little better. This was an over sized chittum burl pen blank I got from Andrew and had stabilized. Didn't have any scrap left. Lol

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice handle. Lot of character.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 6, 2016)

I think thats your best grind yet Tony! I like the profile of the blade too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> I think thats your best grind yet Tony! I like the profile of the blade too.


Thanks. I'm the best

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 6, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. I'm the best



Time for me to buy a belt sander.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Time for me to buy a belt sander.......


Just leave me be the best at something. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 6, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Just leave me be the best at something. Lol




I've heard that when it comes to baiting.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 6, 2016)

Really like the overall look of this one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 7, 2016)

Best one yet but...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Best one yet but...


Thanks
But..? Working on getting burns out by hand sanding


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 7, 2016)

That one is superb! How do you get the antique look?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> That one is superb! How do you get the antique look?


PCB etchant and rock tumbler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> PCB etchant and rock tumbler


etching first then tumbling?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> etching first then tumbling?


Yes but in no pro at it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2016)

dude...that is one sweet looking knife....nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 7, 2016)

Sweet Tony!! Use 35 grit belts to rough it in on your 2" belt grinder, the course grit doesn't burn the wood as bad, then go to a 1" 60 grit slack belt sander to finish shaping. after that do the hand sanding starting with 220 grit. After I hand sand to 600 grit or finer and then 0000 steel wool.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Sweet Tony!! Use 35 grit belts to rough it in on your 2" belt grinder, the course grit doesn't burn the wood as bad, then go to a 1" 60 grit slack belt sander to finish shaping. after that do the hand sanding starting with 220 grit. After I hand sand to 600 grit or finer and then 0000 steel wool.


Thabks. Just got some more belts for 1". Been having trouble with 2" on handles.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thabks. Just got some more belts for 1". Been having trouble with 2" on handles.


It will be real helpful if you get 1/2 and 3/4" wheels for your 2" grinder. You can use these to shape the finger grooves and tight places.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 7, 2016)

Get you a 1/2 and 3/4" wheel for your 2" grinder. It will be very helpful to shape tight places and finger grooves.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Get you a 1/2 and 3/4" wheel for your 2" grinder. It will be very helpful to shape tight places and finger grooves.


I have a few more dollars to save to buy the attachment and the set of wheels.


----------

